# خطوط انتاج ومعالجه المياه وترجمه صينيه



## الصيني ع (5 يوليو 2011)

Subject: عندي الخبره في تجهيو المصانع

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا مصري الجنسيه مكثت في الصين لفتره كبيره وارغب في العمل في احدي دول الخليج(الكويت-قطر-الامارات او غيرها ويمكنني القيام الاتي 
-تجهيز جميع خطوط انتاج المياه كالاتي:
-ماكينات نفخ العبوات بجميع الطاقات الانتاجيه ومختلف المقاسات 
-ماكينه الغسيل والتعبئه 
-ماكينات الليبول 
-ماكينات التغليف الشرنك والكرتون 
ويمكننني تامين هده المصانع والماكينات من الصين درجه اولي ويمكنني الاتفاق مع الشركات الصينيه للشحن وارسال المهندسين للتركيب وغيره 
-يمكنني التعامل مع كافه طبقات الصينين والترجمه لهم 
اخوكم محمود
[email protected]
00966547045948


----------



## safa aldin (6 يوليو 2011)

الله الكريم الرزاق


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------

